# new wheels.



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

finally came around to building these bad boys this weekend, just finished the last coat of silicone and hopefully get the tires mounted tomorrow or monday.
the wheels are RSs 17x9 et22 and 17x10 et18 with 1.5" lips in the front and 2.5" in the rear. The tires that are going on are 205/45 and 215/45. A lot of work was put into refinishing the wheels, got the lips, powder coated the centers, painted the barrels, gold rivets, quarter hex caps and chrome centercaps
looking forward to getting these mounted finally.

































and heres what they used to look like before I split them.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: new wheels. (weakstyles.)*

215 on 10 inch wheels. Will that be enough rubber?


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

dudeeee those are PiMPP


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

$$$$$


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: new wheels. (paullee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullee* »_215 on 10 inch wheels. Will that be enough rubber?
 
Second that! I have 19x10" rears and am running 265s...


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: new wheels. (SquashAZ)*

umm...the whole point is to stretch the tire.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: new wheels. (weakstyles.)*

BALLIN hehe
dude.. honestly today.. im at work.. and thinking to myself.. its very rare to see a tt on rs's


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: new wheels. (weakstyles.)*

then stretch away...


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_umm...the whole point is to stretch the tire.


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*

Oh man that's gonna be sick! and a lot of stretch! Can't wait to see it. Hopefully it's not too much though.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (M-Power M3)*

Stretched tires can look good if you don't over do it IMO. I'd personally run 235's for a slight stretch on a 10" rim, similar to what you'd see on time attack car. I do however think with a 215 it's going to look something like this...wheel lip exposed in all it's glory


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Oh_My_VR6)*

noo its def not that much, remember that im running 17 with a 45 sidewall and you are running at 35 sidewall. huge difference.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weakstyles.)*

DOPE..been waiting to see what u had going..i hate you and your car


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Oh_My_VR6)*

Those wheels look great neb, awesome finish/detailing

_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_









Thats fu*king retarded


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

cant wait to see the wheels mounted


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

too much stretch = poop
I don't think any stretch looks good on a TT. Just my opinion of course. Great job on the wheels. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

most of you guys will hate this but I don't give a shet. here's some quick pics. I might post better ones later. oh made mistake the rears are 10.5s with 215/45


----------



## Boosted MKIV (Jul 9, 2007)

I think that stretch is perfect with your ride height...


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_
most of you guys * will love this * 

 

at least i do....


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted MKIV)*

thanks
haha you mean

_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted MKIV* »_I think that stretch is perfect with your *parked height*...


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_










Is it just this pic or are the tires mounted backward i.e. unidirectional tread looks wrong


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*

yea they are backwards. I only got one mounted and decided to put it on that side


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Oh_My_VR6)*

.


_Modified by weakstyles. at 8:24 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

Gotcha, glad you knew it...
I can really appreciate all the work you did on them, the rims look real good, but I have to admit the stretch look is not for me


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*

thanks


----------



## Jdub09 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: new wheels. (weakstyles.)*

Nice work man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Jdub09 at 6:10 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow that looks crazy man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_Stretched tires can look good if you don't over do it IMO. 

I agree 100 percent. 
To the OP, the wheels look great. I personally wouldn't run that much stretch, but it's cool to see. Nice pickup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Great Great Great! Wait, one more GREAT.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

It doesn't look god awful to me, I just think more than anything that the first time you run one of those beauties into a curb, the dog is going to catch the beating of his life


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

nice wheels, stretch looks terrible.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

It may just be the photo, but that wheel lip looks like it's poking out a bit. First large rock, pothole, squirrel you hit will dent the sh*t out of that rim/wheel well.


----------



## ecko2702 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Love the wheels but stretched tyres looks awful.


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (ecko2702)*

man them rims look sick i just skeeted over myself lol
can't wait to see them mounted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Rosco-gti)*


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*

Not trying to hate by any means but I really like the look of the rear...wish the fron looked as good...on another note...I really liked the last wheels










_Modified by jwalker1.8 at 12:24 AM 8-6-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*

Gotta say man, your TT looks dope, the staggered/stretch works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

thanks guys.
yea I wish I went with 2" lips in the front to give it more an aggressive look, but when Im rolling and the car sits alittle higher the fronts looks real good.
the CCWs were actually my buddy's wheels, he let me borrow them for a show.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*

When I first saw the stretch I thought you were going to run it with a crazy amount of poke








Buuuut turns out, that wheel looks about flush to me and it looks like the tires need to be that stretched to get anywhere near that low while still running a nice offset. 
So I say well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Those wheels look great neb, awesome finish/detailing 









Love these wheels, still regret selling my RS's. Well done for sure.


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: new wheels. (weakstyles.)*

They look awesome...what suspension are you running?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: new wheels. (VEEDUBJETTA)*

Damn that is perfect in the rear! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ST33LR4T (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: new wheels. (VEEDUBJETTA)*

i believe he is on bags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

